# Route to Sicily in winter



## timndelia (Mar 16, 2006)

We hope to travel down to Sicily mid February 2010. We are not sure which way to go - south coast of France. Switzerland (Gotthard tunnel), Austria (Fern pass then Brenner pass). We won't be in a great hurry! We carry snow chains and are under 3.5 tonnes. Returning end March shouldn't be a problem on any major route. Any suggestions or experiences?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

My route would be toll free to to the French/Swiss border via Calais - Ostend - Brussels - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - D955 - Chatea Salins - Strasbourg - Mulhouse, then via Switzerland and then the motorways through Italy.

The Italian toll should be 55.50 euro from Chiasso to Salerno where the toll free bit starts. This is based on Class 2b.

Russell


----------

